# How to date a Pony recurve



## Hunter's Widow

I purchased a vintage Pony recurve for my husband, along with several old arrows about ten years ago. We're trying to find out a bit of history on it, more specifically, when it was made. I believe we have it narrowed down to a Pearson, as there is no Fred Bear medallion.

The numbers are as follows:
PONY 700-60". The inscription on the wood reads: 700-42#....at least, I _believe that's what it reads. That last set of numbers is a bit worn.

I would truly appreciate any help. I've searched for several hours on the web, without accurate results. I finally turned to Uncle Teddy, and he referred me to this community.

With thanks -

Hunter's Widow_


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Hunter's Widow. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

